# Next bluewater LEEK meet Sunday 11th september 6pm.



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

..............................................







....................................................
.................







......................

I'm suggesting another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.
www.bluewater.co.uk 
Anyway my suggestion is for the Sunday 11th September at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.Then onto the wharf for 6:45pm.











Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
If your new to the forum,never been to a meet before or in the area. now's the time to go to your first meet. Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or audi.They just expect you to turn up and have a laugh.Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.The menu is good (although some people seem to think there should be more french food on the menu.NOLIVE he's the french one )and reasonbly priced.

Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise

Forum members attending: 

_TT_ hehornster 
genocidalduck 
Archersam 
Skippy_225TTR 
Upiker (Very poss)


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

id love to John, but unofrtunately thats my wedding anniversary and im away for the weekend.

Have a good one!

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> id love to John, but unofrtunately thats my wedding anniversary and im away for the weekend.
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> Chris


Have a good time mate.If you take your keyring you'll be there in spirit ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > id love to John, but unofrtunately thats my wedding anniversary and im away for the weekend.
> ...


Its always in my pocket! :lol: See you next time.

Chris

PS Got me Vagcom cable today, ill be testing it out tomorrow night. Ill bring it along to the meet after the 11th and we can sort the stuff you want doing on your car, if you dont get to do it beforehand.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Your getting good at this aren't you John, thats an impressive opening post. 

Put me down (on the list I mean)


----------



## Archersam (Sep 9, 2004)

I will try and make it as a newbie.
Sam


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Im off this day!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

sign me up big fella!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Looking forward to meeting you Archersam
Would be nice if we could get 10 or more cars this time!!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hopefully get more just assuming people can find there inner LEEK


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Hopefully get more just assuming people can find there inner LEEK


Trouble is jamie i think thier only in it for the free keyring :? :wink: 
I'm most surprised no one has posted a picture of them yet(the keyrings).when people see how cool they are we'll be inundated with LEEK members :lol:  :roll: :wink:


----------



## Archersam (Sep 9, 2004)

did somebody say FREE? wow I didn't even know that, I will be there for sure now.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully get more just assuming people can find there inner LEEK
> ...


Yeah just imagine when the T-shirts go into mass production.


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Will there be matching leek pants in this new high end fashion range?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Boba FeTT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Yep for sure,we'll get jamie to model them for us! mind you from his past posts on the forum i think he may have trouble keeping them on :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


No....No problem keeping them on if theve got a fly


----------



## Skippy_225TTR (Jun 28, 2005)

hmm I should be able to make this one again, especially as there is a vagcom cable floating around, as i wanted to investigate the ins and outs of it. 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

thehornster said:


> or just stay at home and watch songs of praise


C'mon, tempt us with something more than a shopping centre car-park followed by a pub :roll:, what about out to play?  - maybe you need some proffessionals to come down there and show ya how it's done :lol: .

Might just have to see what our competition are...................... :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Hev said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > or just stay at home and watch songs of praise
> ...


what like a highly organised bbq :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Hev said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > or just stay at home and watch songs of praise
> ...


Ok then ill do a striptease!!!! [smiley=sick2.gif] Suppose no one wants to come now..  :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Ok then ill do a striptease!!!! [smiley=sick2.gif] Suppose no one wants to come now..  :wink:


With them bulging biceps youve got planned John, im sure you will have a massive crowd! :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Boba FeTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


in a shopping centre car park 



thehornster said:


> Ok then ill do a striptease!!!!


yikees [smiley=freak.gif]

:lol:

Hev x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Boba FeTT said:


> what like a highly organised bbq :lol:


Now your talking and I could be tempted to come along!  .


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Got my mortgage offer today so im guessing by the time i get moved in and abit settled.....It will be to cold and shitty for a house warming LEEK on the Barbie BBQ party.....But we will wait and see........Dont know how my new neighbours will react to a line of TT's parked infront of there driveways  But who cares we are LEEK and apparently according to some a bunch of mindless louts  So if anyone moans we will just beat the shite out of em  :?

<shake of the head> :roll:

Some people just dont get it :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Dont know how my new neighbours will react to a line of TT's parked infront of there driveways  But who cares we are LEEK and apparently according to some a bunch of mindless louts  So if anyone moans we will just beat the shite out of em  :?
> 
> <shake of the head> :roll:


And 'gob' over them and their cars


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys,

I would come, but I'm afraid I don't own enough Burberry...


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

jampott said:


> Guys,
> 
> I would come, but I'm afraid I don't own enough Burberry...


Don't know how you can say that! Here's a pic from our last meet..


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Quite apt, considering the full name of "LEEK" is an anagram of...

Sex and skeleton on set. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Guys,
> 
> I would come, but I'm afraid I don't own enough Burberry...


That's OK I have plenty I can lend you including a mini skirt in the delighful check which might fit you, along with a pair of knee high boots if you wish  :wink: .


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Tim you should come. We really arnt the bunch of wankers you seem to think we are 

Plus beings its your first time we can overlook your lack of Burberry


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Tim you should come. We really arnt the bunch of wankers you seem to think we are
> 
> Plus beings its your first time we can overlook your lack of Burberry


I just KNOW one of you will gob on my car and wait for a reaction... :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Naw i want ago of ya car so ill be nice  Maybe abit of name calling though as you dont respond to that also


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Tim you should come. We really arnt the bunch of wankers you seem to think we are
> ...


Only ONE!  I think a few more would probably want to create a word and 'gob' it on your bonnet  :wink:.


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm not going to be able to attend this I'm afraid gang.  
This will make you smirk and doubtlessly pass some wry witted comment Timmy but I'm taking a group of disadvantaged kids fishing for that weekend in wales.
What a guy eh? :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

jampott wrote:
Guys,

I would come, but I'm afraid I don't own enough Burberry...

Abi wrote:

That's OK I have plenty I can lend you including a mini skirt in the delighful check which might fit you, along with a pair of knee high boots if you wish Razz Wink .

Abi, are you going to model the mini skirt and boots first (with pics on here), only so that jampott can get an idea of what they look like first :roll: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Tim are you going to come to the meet.....If you are. can i have a drive of ya car  I love S4's


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Tim are you going to come to the meet.....If you are. can i have a drive of ya car  I love S4's


What an arse kisser... :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> What an arse kisser... :lol:


He only want's to show you his Burberry thong with his matching Burberry calipers! :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

So is that a yes


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Forum members attending so far:

_TT _hehornster 
genocidalduck 
Nando 
Donners 
BobbaFett 
Archersam 
Skippy_225TTR 

Come on guy's whose up for it?????? Can i tempt you with a free LEEK keyring... :roll:  :? :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Are there any girlies that attend these Bluewater meets and do you also bring your ladies along also so the girlies have girlie chats?  .


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> Are there any girlies that attend these Bluewater meets and do you also bring your ladies along also so the girlies have girlie chats?  .


Donners brought his other half the first time,but since then no. :? None of us would talk about shoes or makeup :wink: (kidding)


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

When I told my girlfriend I was a member of the TT owners club she laughed, dont think she would want to attend somehow :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I aint bringing any bird im seeing they are all to heavy to fit in the car


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> I aint bringing any bird im seeing they are all to heavy to fit in the car


Suppose they have to be fairly slim to fit into those lovely Recaro's.mind you ,you fit in ok! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I aint bringing any bird im seeing they are all to heavy to fit in the car
> ...


Thats cause i am slim 

Anyway what you doing up so late......She kicked ya out of bed


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


No i'm on night shift,just got in now though.night night !!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

We now have our own TTOC rep!! ME!  8) :roll: 
Mark(nutts) is setting it up for me tonight. :wink:

Now we really are in buisness! Keyrings ,Tshirts and our own TTOC rep...what next ? Maybe a forum legend like Jampott coming to the meet? Remember you get the free keyring :roll: (And a beer from Genocidalduck) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Come on there must be some more people up for this before the weather turns crap again! :? How about Dr Parmar? Can you make it this time? 

_TT_heHornster


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> We now have our own TTOC rep!! ME!  8) :roll:
> Mark(nutts) is setting it up for me tonight. :wink:
> 
> Now we really are in buisness! Keyrings ,Tshirts and our own TTOC rep...what next ? Maybe a forum legend like Jampott coming to the meet? Remember you get the free keyring :roll: (And a beer from Genocidalduck) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .
> ...


Hail our mighty leader [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Me buy a another round? bollox  Think maybe buy your own next time.

Jampott wont come......He doesnt want to be seen to be hanging out with us mindless thugs :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Congratulations Hornster well done on your new task  .

I will do my utost to try and attend this meet as I missed the last one . Something is bound to crop up though :x . Would be good to meet you lot . And I would like a keyring too :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

sorry guys but this time the french man will not make it 

he will be in Spa, not driving his car on the track unfortunately :evil: , but watching a Renault (boooooooo :wink: ) winning the championship.

John,

you can have the pinte Jamie was supposed to pay me :lol: , as a reward for your commitment :wink:

TTOC regional representative, have you thought putting that on your CV


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Forum members attending: 
TT hehornster 
genocidalduck 
Nando 
Donners 
BobbaFett 
Archersam 
Skippy_225TTR 
Abi (poss) 
Jampott (not enough burberry :wink: ) 

If you see any one driving a TT jump on them and tell them about this! But dont get arrested :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey people I might be able make this now as my Charity event in Wales has been cancelled due to projected inclement weather. If I'm there I'm there. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

upiker2005 said:


> Hey people I might be able make this now as my Charity event in Wales has been cancelled due to projected inclement weather. If I'm there I'm there. :wink:


So we wont see you there then  It's Cricket day so i assume youll be way to pished to get behind the wheel


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

upiker2005 said:


> Hey people I might be able make this now as my Charity event in Wales has been cancelled due to projected inclement weather. If I'm there I'm there. :wink:


Would be good to see you again Dave.then i could give you your keyring :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Forum members attending: 
TThehornster 
genocidalduck 
Nando 
Donners 
BobbaFett 
Archersam 
Skippy_225TTR 
Upiker (Very poss)
Abi (poss) 
Jampott (not enough burberry)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

upiker2005 said:


> Hey people I might be able make this now as my Charity event in Wales has been cancelled due to projected inclement weather. If I'm there I'm there. :wink:


With or without the 'gob' on your car?  :wink:


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> upiker2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey people I might be able make this now as my Charity event in Wales has been cancelled due to projected inclement weather. If I'm there I'm there. :wink:
> ...


Cars clean now Abi but I will be giving instruction and a practical demonstration on how to get a bully out of thier car. :lol:


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> upiker2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey people I might be able make this now as my Charity event in Wales has been cancelled due to projected inclement weather. If I'm there I'm there. :wink:
> ...


The way things are going at this Very moment Jamie I don't expect any of us will be celebrating?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

upiker2005 said:


> Cars clean now Abi but I will be giving instruction and a practical demonstration on how to get a bully out of thier car. :lol:


Bring it on! :twisted: :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

guys,

just wanted to let u know that I will possibly make the Kneesworth meet on wednesady next week because I won't be in the UK on sunday (F1 Grand Prix in Spa instead  )

So no betrayal whatosver but I'll be around Cambridge on wednesady so I thought it will be nice to meet up some other TT owners 

but I promise, I will have my LEEK keyring with me :wink:

take care and enjoy the meet on Sunday:lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> guys,
> 
> just wanted to let u know that I will possibly make the Kneesworth meet on wednesady next week because I won't be in the UK on sunday (F1 Grand Prix in Spa instead  )
> 
> ...


Bloody traitor  :lol: :lol: :lol: No just kidding,was actually considering it myself! If not this one maybe another....spreading the word of LEEK :roll: :roll: :?  :wink: inter meet bonding you know!!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

To be hnoest I can't wait for being there :roll:

I was back from Prague this morning, really knackered but I feel it's going to worth every mile from here to the track in Spa 

but don't worry I will spread the LEEK spirit indeed......


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > guys,
> ...


If you do give us a bell or a post  I may go

Duh im seeing you Sunday can talk about it then


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

quote]

If you do give us a bell or a post  I may go

Duh im seeing you Sunday can talk about it then[/quote]

yep, will do.....John, I think I don't have your number feel free to PM me if you still plan to come along as well


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Just to let you know i'd been speaking to norman about a possible LEEK Vs Kneesworth bowling match!!! We could meet them half way at the nearest bowling alley.what do you think? could be a bloody good laugh and create a good relationship with fellow meeters!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Just to let you know i'd been speaking to norman about a possible LEEK Vs Kneesworth bowling match!!! We could meet them half way at the nearest bowling alley.what do you think? could be a bloody good laugh and create a good relationship with fellow meeters!


Excellent.............Or karting.......I'd prefer karting......I've given up on Bowling my dad used to own a bowling alley and was bloody good at it...he taught me how to play it properly but unless he is there im fecking useless


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

You would prefer bloody karting ! any excuse to drive like a lunatic :wink: :lol:

Thought bowling would create a better chatting atmosphere! food and drink delivered to the lane also :wink: Plus its a hell of a lot easier to organise.if we do this and it works out ok, it could be the start of a few competitive events maybe! Karting/bowling/paintball-shoot the [email protected]!!!! Sorry about that  bit carried away there :?


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Not going to be able to make this guys. Although you are all extremely good looking my girlfriends better looking and would rather spend my time looking at her rather than a bunch of geezers n cars. What can I say, I'm a romantic. :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Boba FeTT said:


> Not going to be able to make this guys. Although you are all extremely good looking my girlfriends better looking and would rather spend my time looking at her rather than a bunch of geezers n cars. What can I say, I'm a romantic. :lol: :wink:


Weirdo :roll:  :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> You would prefer bloody karting ! any excuse to drive like a lunatic :wink: :lol:
> 
> Thought bowling would create a better chatting atmosphere! food and drink delivered to the lane also :wink: Plus its a hell of a lot easier to organise.if we do this and it works out ok, it could be the start of a few competitive events maybe! Karting/bowling/paintball-shoot the [email protected]!!!! Sorry about that  bit carried away there :?


Yes Yes Paintball i love that game...........Reminds me this one time at paintball where i stormed the fort and took out 6 people before they knew i was there and got the flags and won the day [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] lol 

Why does everyone seem to think i drive like a lunatic......I dont! i like to drive fast but not lunatic fast ......honest guvnor 

In all seriousness a bloody good idea........Didnt i just say that :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> > Not going to be able to make this guys. Although you are all extremely good looking my girlfriends better looking and would rather spend my time looking at her rather than a bunch of geezers n cars. What can I say, I'm a romantic. :lol: :wink:
> ...


blimey and i thought we were quite an atractive bunch :?

Forum members attending: 
TThehornster 
genocidalduck 
Nando 
Donners 
Archersam 
Skippy_225TTR 
Upiker (Very poss) 
Abi (poss) 
Jampott (not enough burberry)


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys - something has come up and I now can't make it tomorrow  .
I'll be there in spirit - my round isn't it :wink:

Have a good 'un


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry guys, just had an emergency work call. I've got to go to London tomorrow to take photos of Windsor Castle (how F***ing fun) for a job thats getting printed monday. Bo11ox, Bo11ox, Bo11ox... :evil:

I will be there next time.

Have fun


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Christ I only said I might make it! :lol:

(Cue the nasty guys comment)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Forum members attending: 
Thehornster 
genocidalduck 
Archersam 
Skippy_225TTR 
Upiker ( poss)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Doesn't look like I will be able to make this event. I have an ear ache infection that is hurting me


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok guy's ill see ya at 6pm then outside marks and spencers.My brother in law's coming (trying to encourage him to get a TT)

Forum members attending: 
Thehornster 
genocidalduck 
Archersam 
Skippy_225TTR 
Upiker ( poss) 
Plus a possible new member i met at the gym today,Kelvin.Demin blue TT 180.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Anthony and John always a pleasure, nice seeing Sophie( I think...Sorry im so bad with names esp on a Sunday after 2 hours sleep and a hard day at work) again

good meeting you Sam and bruv in law ( forgot name sorry )


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Sorry I didn't make it but I had a hot date. Hispanic 5ft 4 and size 6 dress size, god I think I'm in like!


----------



## Archersam (Sep 9, 2004)

Good to meet you guys, boring journey home with the skinny tyre though!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Archersam said:


> Good to meet you guys, boring journey home with the skinny tyre though!


Yeah I wasn't too sure about that new mod! :wink:

Good to see you all, I'm glad I made it in the end.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Good to see you all again. Nice to meet you Sam! Enjoy the keyring :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hope you weren't too bored sophie!  Mind you ,you are a TT driver now!!! [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

See you all again soon [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

